# Progynova



## abi2 (Jan 27, 2009)

Am indeed sorry to be coming again, i forgot to ask the nurses if i should continue with the progynova after the embryo transfer, i know i will be taking the clyclogest now.

Thanks.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Abi,

If you are on a medicated FET cycle then usually the progynova would continue along with the progesterone. However I would advise you to call your clinic to double check with them.

Maz x


----------



## abi2 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks very much for ur reply.


----------

